# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Επικίνδυνες εκπομπές Ραντάρ

## Apostolos

Πρέπει να αποφευγουμε να πλησιάζουμε τις κεραίες Ραντάρ και RT σε απόσταση λιγότερη απο 10 μέτρα!

----------


## JASON12345

> Jason αν λες το χώρο μπροστά ένα κατάστρωμα κάτω απο τη γέφυρα δεν έχει καμία κεραία...Όταν γυρνούσα απο την 5ήμερη ένας φίλος μου άνοιξε την πόρτα και πήγαμε.Βασικά δεν ήταν καν κλειδωμένη...Παρατήρησα επίσης οτι γενικά το πλοίο ήταν παραμελλημένο.Να φανταστείτε οτι εν πλώ καθώς έκοβα βόλτες στο κατάστρωμα βρήκα μια πόρτα η οποία οδηγούσε καυευθείαν στο πάνω γκαραζ ορθάνοιχτη χωρις κανείς να ξέρει ποιος μπαονοβγαίνει :shock::shock:



Μάλλον εκείνο το χωρο λέω.
Η πορτα σε εμένα ήταν κλειδωμένη αλλά αυτό δεν με εμπόδισε βέβαια να πηδήξω μέσα :Very Happy: 
Εκεί εάν θυμάμαι καλά έχει κάτι σαν κεραίες,ή τέλος πάντων κάτι τέτοιο.
Ακριβώς κάτω από αυτό το ντεκ είναι και η γέφυρα,δεν ξέρω αν  έχει καμιά σχέση με αυτα τα όρθια σωληνάριαν ( :Very Happy: πιθανός κεραιές) αυτό.

----------


## Apostolos

> Μάλλον εκείνο το χωρο λέω.
> Η πορτα σε εμένα ήταν κλειδωμένη αλλά αυτό δεν με εμπόδισε βέβαια να πηδήξω μέσα


Αν σε δώ σε πλοίο να πηδάς σε κλειδωμένα μέρη θα σου κόψω τα πόδια κατεργάρη μου! :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Συμφωνώ με τον Απόστολο. Όταν είχα ταξιδέψει με το Λισσός για Χανιά πήγα στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο πάνω από την γέφυρα, καθώς με οδήγησε εκεί η νυχτερινή μου βόλτα στο πλοίο και η μαγική αίσθηση του να στέκεσαι εκεί. Πρόσεξα τις κεραίες, οι οποίες είχαν προειδοποιητικές σημάνσεις για την ακτινοβολία.

----------


## Trakman

Βασικά νομίζω ότι η επικινδυνότητα του χώρου πάνω και γύρω από τη γέφυρα έχει να κάνει με τι είδους συχνότητες εκπέμπουν τo radar και οι λοιπές κεραίες. Συνήθως τα radar των πλοίων εκπέμπουν σε μερικά GHz (2-4 GHz και 8-12 GHz κυρίως) απ'όσο ξέρω. Οπότε τα αντίστοιχα μήκη κύματα της ακτινοβολίας είναι μερικά cm. Η επίδραση τέτοιων συχνοτήτων στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό είναι μηδαμινή. Το φως επιδρά πάνω μας πιο πολύ! Οι κεραίες πάλι των UHF και VHF είναι ακόμα πιο ανίσχυρες όσον αφορά την επίδρασή τους πάνω μας, καθώς τα μήκη κύματός τους κυμαίνονται από 0,3-6 m.

----------


## Apostolos

Θα μεταφέρω τα μυνηματα σε νέο thread γιατι σηκώνει κουβέντα....
Θεωρητικά όπως λές τα μήκη κύματων ειναι μικρά αλλα η ισχύ είναι τεράστια! Εδώ είναι επικίνδυνο το κινητό τηλέφωνο που τι ισχύ έχει? Ρητώς αναφέρουν όλα τα manual μακριά απο τις κεραίες ιδικά του Ραντάρ. Αλλωστε γιατι στην Ευρώπη αν μπείς σε λιμάνι με Ραντάρ ανοιχτό πέφτουν πρόστημα? Στην Gioia Tauro σταματήσαμε την φόρτωση όλλων των πλοίων γιατι μπήκαμε με Ανοιχτό ραντάρ...

----------


## Trakman

Πιθανώς να πέφτουν πρόστιμα λόγω παρεμβολών σε άλλες κεραίες που εκπέμπουν σε ίδιες συχνότητες! Δε γνωρίζω! Με απλή λογική μιλάω. Αν τα radar ήταν επικίνδυνα, δε θα ήταν και επικίνδυνο και για όλους τους φαντάρους μας που κάνουν ολόκληρες θητείες στα στρατιωτικά radar? Απόστολε δεν έρχομαι σε αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου, κουβέντα να κάνουμε!!

----------


## Trakman

Α! Και το κινητό είναι επικίνδυνο σύμφωνα με ιατρικές μελέτες σε κοντινή απόσταση (μικρότερη των 20 cm).

----------


## Apostolos

Ποιός ειπε οτι μαλώνουμε??? Φιλαράκια ειμαστε προς θεού....

Σου λέω ότι ξέρω... Θα ψάξω να σου πώ μια τεκμηριμενή απάντηση

----------


## Trakman

Θα χαρώ να μάθω μια σίγουρη απάντηση φίλε Απόστολε!!

----------


## Haddock

Φίλε Trakman, από προσωπική εμπειρία σε ραντάρ, θα αναφέρω μια απλή συμβουλή. Μείνε μακρυά από την κεραία ραντάρ όσο λειτουργεί η magnetron (πομπός).

Η magnetron του ναυτιλιακού ραντάρ επιφανείας που δούλεψα, το an/sps-55, εκπέμπει στα 10.0 GHz και 130 kW!! Πίστεψε με, δεν θα ήθελες να είσαι για πολλή ώρα δίπλα στην κεραία με τέτοια ακτινοβολία!

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε paroskayak αν είσαι ειδικός δεν έχω λόγους να σε αμφισβητήσω, αν και έχω κάποια τοσοδούλα επιφύλαξη! Ίσως προκαλεί πρόβλημα μια μακρόχρονη παραμονή κοντά στο radar. Όντως φαίνονται πολλά τα watt! Αλλά δε νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο μεγάλος ο κίνδυνος για να ανεβεί ένας καραβολάτρης να βγάλει μια φωτογραφία πάνω από τη γέφυρα!! :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

Δεν είμαι ειδικός, όμως έχω εμπειρία στο συγκεκριμένο τύπο ραντάρ. Η πρώτη κουβέντα για την ασφάλεια των χειριστών του ήταν αυτή που ήδη προανέφερα. Για να μην έχεις επιφυλάξεις, αντιγράφω από το πολύ κατατοπιστικό εγχειρίδιο για τους χειριστές ραντάρ του πολεμικού ναυτικού των ΗΠΑ (σελίδα 156):

"Radar peak power may reach a million watts or more. Rf radiation hazards exist in the vicinity of radar transmitting antennas. These hazards are present not only in front of an antenna but also to the sides and sometimes even behind it because of spillover and reflection. At some frequencies, exposure to excessive levels of radiation will not produce a sufficient sensation of pain or discomfort to warn you of injury. If you suspect any injury, see your ship's doctor or corpsman. Be sure to acquaint yourself with the actual radiation hazard zones of the radars on your ship."

Σε τέτοιες συχνότητες, με τόσο υψηλή ενέργεια θα απέφευγα την έκθεση έστω και για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Ο καθένας αποφασίζει με τις γνώσεις και την εμπειρία που έχει.  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ κατατοπιστική η απάντησή σου! Ίσως βέβαια τα στρατιωτικά radar στα οποία αναφέρεται η παράθεση να είναι και πιο ισχυρά από τα κοινά. Και το εγχειρίδιο φαίνεται πολύ καλό επίσης! Ευχαριστώ!
Μου δημιουργείς όμως και τα εξής ερωτήματα: το radar σε ένα πλοίο (έστω επιβατικό), δε θα επηρεάζει όσους βρίσκονται στο ψηλότερο κατάστρωμα? Και τι γίνεται με τους επίγειους σταθμούς radar? Δεν επηρεάζουν τους χειριστές/ελεγκτές?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από την αρχή λειτουργίας του  radar η δέσμη ηλεκτρομαγνητικών κυμάτων θα πρέπει να είναι όσο γίνεται συγκεντρωμένη ώστε να φτάνει στο στόχο και να ανακλάται πίσω στον δέκτη και να δείχνει το στόχο αν διασκορπίζεται δεν θα είναι δυνατό να δουλέψει το radar. Οπότε δεν κινδυνεύουν όσοι έιναι αρκετά χαμηλότερα από την κεραία. Αν είσαι μπροστά και πολύ κοντά στην κεραία τότε δέχεσαι όλη τη δέσμη πάνω σου έιναι σα να είσαι σε ένα φούρνο μικροκυμάτων. Για αυτό και οι επίγειοι σταθμοί ραντάρ δεν μπαίνουν κοντά σε κατοικημένες περιοχές (συνήθως). Η ένταση μικραίνει με την απόσταση.
Ένα κοινό ναυτικό ραντάρ έχει μέγιστη ισχύ περίπου 30kw σύμφωνα με αυτό το φυλλάδιο ενός τέτοιου ραντάρ.http://www.sperrymarine.northropgrumman.com/Admin/Downloads/42/Product%20Brochure.PDF

----------


## Trakman

Ήσουν πολύ σαφής Παναγιώτη!

----------


## Haddock

Όπως τα λες είναι Παναγιώτη. Αν και υπάρχουν κίνδυνοι από τις αντανακλάσεις και τα spill overs. Καλό είναι να περιορίζουμε την έκθεση και να κρατάμε τις αποστάσεις ασφαλείας από τις κεραίες ραντάρ. Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός/ηλεκτρολόγος ραντάρ, οπότε δεν μπορώ να αξιολογήσω την ισχύ της ακτινοβολίας των ραντάρ στα βαπόρια.

Trakman, οι χειριστές ραντάρ βρίσκονται, συνήθως, σε απόσταση ασφαλείας από την κεραία. Ενέχεται σοβαρός κίνδυνος για την υγεία μόνο όταν βρισκόμαστε στη μη επιτρεπτή ζώνη, δηλαδή πολύ κοντά στην κεραία. Η μη επιτρεπτή ζώνη εξαρτάται από την ισχύ, μήκος κύματος, τύπο magnetron, και κεραία. Μακάρι οι επαγγελματίες ην/ρε να μπορούσαν να μας διαφωτίσουν περισσότερο...

----------


## Trakman

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο σας! :Smile:

----------


## koukou

Από ανθρώπους που έχουν υπηρετήσει αρκετά χρόνια στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό έμαθα ότι η ακτινοβολία των radar προκαλεί στείρωση!Να σημειώσουμε βέβαια ότι τα πολεμικά πλοία δεν διαθέτουν μόνο radar ναυσιποίας!Ομως και αυτα την κάνουν την <<δουλίτσα τους>>:sad:

----------


## koukou

ψαχουλεύοντας στο internet βρήκα μια ημερίδα που μπορεί να μας δώσει λίγο φώς σχετικά με την ακτινοβολία και την υγεία.

----------


## Michael

Χωρίς να είμαι και εγώ ειδικός, θυμάμαι σε εγχειρίδια ρανταρ να αναφέρει να μην κοιτάς ποτέ κατάματα την κεραία του ρανταρ. Επίσης από όσο θυμάμαι όσο πιο μεγάλη η συχνότητα τόσο πιο μεγάλη η ζημία..
Τα εμπορικά πλοία έχουν συνήθως δυο ειδών ρανταρ, των 3 και των 10 cm, ήτοι X-band και S-band αντίστοιχα.

----------


## JASON12345

Δουλεύεται καθόλου με τα χρόνια η εξέλιξη στον τομέα των ραντάρ,γίνοντας πιο ακίνδυνα για τον άνθρωπο;

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά με τις νέες οθόνές TFT η ακτινοβολία είναι ελάχιστη, η magnetron (κύκλωμα παραγωγής των παλμών) είναι κρυμένη καλά πίσω απο μεταλικά πλαίσια και γενικά μειώνετε ο κίνδυνος για την υγεία. Ακόμα όμως υπάρχουν αρκετά συστήματα που παράγουν ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα στις Γέφυρες...
Τουλάχιστο τα αρχαία Ραντάρ με καθοδικές λυχνίες έχουν σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί (μόνο στα ποστάλια θα βρείς)

----------


## Michael

Επίσης στα καινούργια ραντάρ η μαγνετρον βρίσκεται πάνω στην βάση της κέραίας του ραντάρ και έτσι ο κυματαγωγός δεν περνά μέσα από την γέφυρα. Έτσι ο ναυτίλος αξιωματικός και ο οπτήρας γλιτώνουν την ακτινοβολία που πριν την έτρωγαν.. κατακέφαλα. Επιπλέον υπάρχει και λιγότερος θόρυβος στην γέφυρα, πράγμα πολύ σημαντικό αν και όχι πάντοτε αντιληπτής σπουδαιότητας...

----------


## Apostolos

Κι όμως σε ραντάρ Furuno σχετικά νέο την magnetron την ειχε στην οθόνη αλλα με προστατευτικά μέταλικά στοιχεία γύρω της

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Τα ρανταρ που έχουν τα μικρά σκάφη, ιστιοφόρα και μηχανοκίνητα, αρκετές φορές χαμηλά να βομβαρδίζουν το κεφάλι, δεν προκαλούν προβλήματα;

----------


## Michael

> Κι όμως σε ραντάρ Furuno σχετικά νέο την magnetron την ειχε στην οθόνη αλλα με προστατευτικά μέταλικά στοιχεία γύρω της


Στην οθόνη???????????

----------


## Michael

> Τα ρανταρ που έχουν τα μικρά σκάφη, ιστιοφόρα και μηχανοκίνητα, αρκετές φορές χαμηλά να βομβαρδίζουν το κεφάλι, δεν προκαλούν προβλήματα;


Φανταζωμαι πως φυσικά και προκαλούν όπως κάθε συσκευή ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας.
Απλά αν είσαι κάτω από την κεραία είσαι εκτός της δέσμης ακτινοβολίας. Αν είσαι μπροστά της........
Το εγχειρίδιο της συσκευής θα πρέπει να λέει το κάθετο έυρος δέσμης. Βάσει αυτού και του σημείου που βρίσκεται η κεραία μπορεί κανέις να υπολογίσει αν βρίσκεται εντός της δέσμης, όταν πχ είναι όρθιος στην πλώρη και το ρανταρ στην πρύμη σε ορισμένο ύψος.

----------


## Apostolos

Ότι και να είναι γύρω απο την κεραία του Ραντάρ υπάρχει μεγάλο ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο που μόνο καλό δεν κάνει... Εγώ πάντος στο ιστιοφόρο θα την έβαζα τέρμα επάνω για να έχει και μεγαλύτερο ορίζοντα και λιγότερες επιστροφές. Καλά στα ψαράδικα δέν μιλάμε...

----------


## Thanasis89

Να ρωτήσω όμως κάτι (ίσως είναι ανόητο) ; Μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί τόσο ψηλά στο κατάρτι το ραντάρ ; Δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον αέρα ; Καλά όσο για τα ψαράδικα θα συμφωνήσω με τον Απόστολο. Βομβαρδίζονται από το ίδιο τους το ραντάρ.

----------


## Apostolos

Ε δέν θα το κρεμάσουν με τσίχλα το κεραιάκι!

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Τι εννοείς να το ενοχλεί ο αέρας; 
Αν εννοείς ο αέρας θα κουνά το ιστιοφόρο πιο πολύ εκέι πάνω παρά πιο χαμηλά, ναι κάπου θα χάνεις αλλά τουλάχιστο θα έχεις το κεφάλι σου σώο. Βέβαια υπάρχουν και οι ακριβές λύσεις που το 'κρεμάς' σε αυτό το σύστημα που το κρατάει πάντα παράλληλα με την θάλασσα άσχετα των κλίσεων που έχει πάρει το σκάφος.
Γενικά όμως συνηθίζεται το ραντάρ στα ιστιοπλοικά να μπαίνει πάνω από τον εφίστιο (συνήθως λίγο πιο πάνω από τον πρώτο σταυρό),  κυρίως μπροστά από το κατάρτι αν και κάποιοι προτιμούν το πλάι για να μην χάνουν κάποια περιοχή πίσω από το σκάφος.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ωραίος ο Απόστολος ! Απλά ρώτησα γιατί η επιφάνεια στήριξης, γιατί γι' αυτό κυρίως αφορά η ερώτηση μου, του ρανταρ πάνω στο κατάρτι είναι πολύ μικρότερη και σίγουρα όχι τόσο ικανή να στηρίξει απ' ότι φαντάστηκα το ραντάρ με ασφάλεια. Τώρα ο φίλος "κουμπάρος" απάντησε και στην επόμενη πιθανή ερώτηση μου περί αποδοτικότητας με το κούνημα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά !

----------


## opelmanos

Δημιουργώ αυτό το θέμα για να μιλάμε σχετικά με τα Ραντάρ των Πλοίων
Ξεκινάω με μιά απορία:Σε πολλά λιμάνια που έχω επισκευτεί έχω παρατηρήσει οτί τα πλοία μισή ώρα  πρίν αναχωρήσουν η και μετά την άφιξη τους το αφήνουν για πάρα πολλή ώρα ανοιχτό.
Ποιός ο λόγος που γίνεται αυτό μέσα στα Λιμάνια?Υποτίθεται οτί αυτή η συσκευή βοηθάει εν πλώ το πλοίο για τυχόν εμπόδια,υφάλους,ξέρες κ.τ.λ.
Δεν είναι ΕΠΙΒΛΑΒΗΣ η ακτινοβολία που εκπέμπει ενω είναι τόσοι άνθρωποι  στο λιμάνι και περπατάν εκτεθιμένοι και αμέριμνοι μπροστά σε αυτό? :Confused:

----------


## CORFU

νομιζω φιλε οτι τα ρανταρ απο το traffic που ειναι 24 ωρεs ανοικτα ειναι πιο ΕΠΙΒΛΑΒΗΣ και εχουν και μεγαλητερη εμβελια

----------


## Trakman

Δείτε και αυτό το σχετικό θέμα ! :Wink:  Ίσως μεταφέρουμε τη συζήτηση εκεί!

----------


## opelmanos

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά που μεταφέρατε το μύνημα μου δεν το είχα προσέξει οτί υπήρχε άλλο θέμα.
Η απορία μου είναι :Ποιός ο λόγος να είναι ανοιχτά τα ραντάρ μέσα στα Λιμάνια?Υποτίθεται οτί αυτή η συσκευή βοηθάει εν πλώ το πλοίο για τυχόν εμπόδια,υφάλους,ξέρες κ.τ.λ.
Νομίζω οτί θα έπρεπε να πέφτει πρόστιμο κανονικά .Αυτό είναι καρκίνος σκέτος να περπατάς στον λιμενοβραχίωνα του λιμανιού και να δέχεσαι αβέρτα την ακτινοβολία που εκπέμπει Τι φταίει ό κόσμος και τα μικρά παιδια που κάνουν αμέριμνα την βόλτα τους ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας με διρθώσει κάποιος καπετάνιος αν κάνω λάθος αλλά υποθέτω ότι δεν δουλεύει ο πομπός όταν είναι στο λιμάνι αλλά είναι σε θέση σταντ μπάι όταν βλέπεις να γυρνά η κεραία.

Ο λόγος που υπάρχει η λειτουργία σταντ μπάι είναι ή ύπαρξη συστημάτων στα ραντάρ που απαιτούν πολύ υψηλές τάσεις (EHT το αγγλικό αρκτικόλελκτο) και συγκεκριμένη θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας. Επίσης και τα δύο (πολύ υψηλές τάσεις και θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας) πρέπει να δημιουργούνται σταδιακά για να μην προκληθεί ζημιά στο σύστημα. 

Αν και οι νέες προδιαγραφές του IMO ζητάνε το ραντάρ να έιναι σε πλήρη λειτουργία σε πέντε λεπτά από την "κρύα εκκίνηση"(cold start) και σε 5 δευτερόλεπτα από τη θ΄ση σταντ μπάι δεν ξέρω τι όριζαν γαι τα παλιότερα ραντάρ. Οπότε ίσως για αυτό βλέπεις την κεράια να γυρίζει, στη θέση σταντ μπάι συνήθως καρατάει τη θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας χωρίς να εκπέμπει παλμό.

Επίσης όπως πρ΄πει να ξέρει κάθε κυβερνήτης μικρόυ σκάφους ο παλμός του ραντάρ δεν φτάνει σε κια περιοχή κοντά στο βαπόρι οπότε δεν σε βλέπει αν έισαι κοντά και χαμηλότερα, αλλά δεν κινδυνεύουν από ακτινοβολία αυτοί που περπατάνε στο μόλο.

----------


## Νικόλας

καπετάνιος δεν είμαι 
αλλά έχω παρατηρήσει τώρα που το είπες ότι όντως(τουλάχιστον όσες φορές το εχώ δει εγώ) το βάζουν σταντ μπάι και δεν το έχουν σε πλήρη λειτουργία !

----------


## opelmanos

> καπετάνιος δεν είμαι 
> αλλά έχω παρατηρήσει τώρα που το είπες ότι όντως(τουλάχιστον όσες φορές το εχώ δει εγώ) το βάζουν σταντ μπάι και δεν το έχουν σε πλήρη λειτουργία !


Και πώς τι καταλαβαίνεις οτί δεν είναι σε πλήρη λειτουργεία και δεν εκπέμπει ακτινοβολία?
Είναι σίγουρο οτί δεν εκπέμπουν ακτινοβολία όταν γυρίζει στο λιμάνι?
Εγώ έχω δεί οτί και στο Λισσός και στο Θεόφιλος είναι ανοιχτά 1 τέτερτο πριν την αναχώρηση.
Ας μας πεί κάποιος Καπετάνιος γιατί γίνεται αυτό?

----------


## leodint63

Απλώς προς ενημέρωση σας,σε λιμάνια σοβαρά,όπου υπάρχει έντονη η παρουσία συνδικαλιστικών ενώσεων των εργαζομένων εις τον λιμένα,ο πλοηγός θα ειδοποιήσει έγκαιρα τον Πλοίαρχο να σταματήσει ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ το ραντάρ(ακόμα και στο ΣΕΜΠΟ  στο Ικόνιο).Στα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε ότι κάνει ο καθένας ότι θέλει.Πχ ξεκινάει νωρίς το ραντάρ για να είναι σίγουρος ότι λειτουργεί αλλά δεν θέτει σε λειτουργία το βυθόμετρο για να μη χαλάει χαρτί.

----------


## Apostolos

Η κοινή ναυτική πρακτική λέει ότι 30 λεπτά πρίν την αναχώρηση του πλοίου πρέπει να εκτελεστούν ετοιμασίες - δοκιμές των συσκευών της Γέφυρας. Ετσι μιας που η συσκευή RADAR αποτελεί πλέον βασικό βοηθητικό μηχάνημα δέν γίνετε να το θέτουμε σε λειτουργία λίγο πρίν την αναχώρηση. Υπάρχει χρόνος προθέρμανσης, ρύθμισης, δοκιμών και παραμετροποίησης. Δεν είναι μια τηλεόραση που απλά την βάζουμε μπροστά...
Σίγουρα δεν είναι ότι ποιο σωστό αλλά εδώ κοιμόμαστε και ξυπνάμε με 2 3 κινητά στην τσέπη, το κεφάλι στο παντελόνι μας...

----------


## leodint63

Φίλε Απόστολε σίγουρα αυτά λέει η ναυτική πρακτική όπως λες.Σε διαβεβαιώ όμως ότι δεν ενδιαφέρει καθόλου τους χειριστές στις γερανογέφυρες πχ στο ΣΕΜΠΟ,στο ROTTERDAM και σε πάρα πολλά άλλα λιμάνια του κόσμου.Είναι ικανοί αν δουν κεραία να γυρίζει να σταματήσουν τα πάντα. Παλιότερα αντιδρούσα κι εγώ,σήμερα τα ρανταρ και οι συσκευές ARPA είναι μια οθόνη LCD και μια motherboard με το τροφοδοτικό της.Είναι σε θέση λειτουργίας εντός πενταλέπτου.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλα αυτοί κάνουν απεργία για ψίλου πήδημα... Τα ξέρω τα χαΐρια τους... Αμα γίνει όμως το μπαμ θα λένε ότι δέν είχες το Ραντάρ ανοιχτό...

----------


## Νικόλας

> Και πώς τι καταλαβαίνεις οτί δεν είναι σε πλήρη λειτουργεία και δεν εκπέμπει ακτινοβολία?
> Είναι σίγουρο οτί δεν εκπέμπουν ακτινοβολία όταν γυρίζει στο λιμάνι?
> Εγώ έχω δεί οτί και στο Λισσός και στο Θεόφιλος είναι ανοιχτά 1 τέτερτο πριν την αναχώρηση.
> Ας μας πεί κάποιος Καπετάνιος γιατί γίνεται αυτό?


 ξαναλέω με τα δικά μου μάτι έγω έχω δει καπετάνιους 30 λεπτα πριν φύγουν η όταν βάζουν μπρος να ανοίγουν και το ραντάρ στην θέση σταντ μπάι
μάλιστα πολλές φορές ξεχνούν να το γυρίσουν από το σταντ μπάι και φεύγουν, έτσι  όταν έχουν βγει απο το λιμάνι και θέλουν να δούν ταχύτητα και τέτοια το πέρνουν χαμπάρι και το ανοίγουν
γνώμη μου είναι ότι όταν ένας καπετάνιος έχει μπει σε ένα λιμάνι 100 φορές είναι δεν είναι ανοιχτό το ίδιο είναι

----------


## Apostolos

Καλα ομως με τον τρόπο που το λες υποτιμάς λίγο τους Πλοιάρχους και τους Αξιωματικούς... Ολοι ίσως να βρεθούν αφηρημένοι αλλα δεν ειναι δεδομενες οι κινήσεις αυτές. Έχουμε ξεφύγει λίγο απο το θέμα που αναφέρει αν ειναι και πόσο οι εκπομπές Ρανταρ και ποιές ειναι οι πρακτικές.
Σε ορισμένα πλοία ή γραμμές η χρήση ειναι ίσως λιγότερο επιτακτική, σε άλλα άκρος επιβεβλημένη. Δεν ειναι δυνατόν πχ να βγείς απο τον Πειραια και να εισαι "χύμα" ενώ απο κάποιο άλλο μέρος ίσως να μήν χρειαστεί άμεσα. Το ζήτημα ειναι ότι ο νόμος δέν υποχρεώνει την χρήση του αφού αποτελεί "ναυτιλιακό βοήθημα" αλλα η μή χρήση του έχει και τις ανάλογες συνέπειες

----------


## Νικόλας

δεν νομίζω να υποτιμισα κανέναν από την στιγμή που δεν είπα ότι το κάνουν σκόπιμα !σαφώς και το ξενχούν δεν είπα το αντίθετο !
και ούτε είπα ότι σε λιμάνια σαν το Πειραιά να βγούν χύμα αυτό θα ήταν τρελό !
αλλά σε άλλα λιμάνια όπως λες και συ που δεν έχει ποια τόσο κίνηση και δυσκολία και να μην δουλεύει δεν τρέχει τίποτα !(γνώμη μου)
συγνώμη για το οφ ! :Very Happy:

----------


## leodint63

Οταν έχεις περάσει πχ την Ψυττάλεια και κατευθύνεσαι στο Ικόνιο,400 μέτρα απο τον προβήτα,η προσέγγιση είναι εξ΄όψεως,δεν χρειάζεσαι ραντάρ.Το ίδιο και στον απόπλου.Μόλις σε απομακρύνουν τα ρυμουλκά από τον προβλήτα 200 μέτρα ,κατά την αναχώρηση,από το STBY το γυρνάς ΟΝ.Να σκεφθούμε και τους εργαζόμενους στις γερανογέφυρες .
Στο ότι ένας Πλοίαρχος έχει μπαινοβγεί σε κάποιο λιμάνι 1000 φορές δεν λέει τίποτε.Πρέπει όλοι να ακολουθούμε τον ISM για πολλούς και διαφόρους λόγους.Αν πάλί  ο συγκεκριμμένος Πλοίαρχος υποστηρίζει ότι δεν χρειάζεται ραντάρ για κατάπλου η οπουδήποτε αλλού επειδή έχει περάσει άπειρες φορές από κάποιο στενό,μπορεί να το γραψει επίσημα στο Master's review και θα του απαντήσουν καταλλήλως.

----------


## Νικόλας

με ακούσες εμένα να λέω για κάποιον συγκεκριμένο πλοίαρχο ??
δεν καταλαβαίνω ώρε ώρες να λέει κάποιος την απόψη του και να πρέπει να βάζει 3-4 μηνύματα ώστε να γίνουν κατανοητά αυτά που λέει !
δεν μίλασα ούτε για κάποιο λιμάνι(τώρα όμως θα πω) ούτε τίποτα !
αν πάλι νομίζεις ότι άν ένα λιμάνι σαν το ΜΠΑΡΙ η το Δυρράχιο μέρα μεσημέρι που δεν έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ κίνηση και ΚΑΜΙΑ δυσκολια (μια ευθεία είναι) αν ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ξεχάσει να βάλει το ραντάρ σε λειτουργεία από το σταντ μπάι και το βάλει όταν βγει από το λιμάνι είναι πρόβλημα ??
εγώ δεν είπα να μην το ανοίξει καθόλου είπα να ξεχάσει να το ανοίξει στο λιμάνι

----------


## leodint63

Μπορείς κάλλιστα να ανατρέξεις σε αποφάσεις δικαστηρίων ,στον ISM,καί φυσικά στην σύμβαση περίι αποφυγής συγκρούσεων. Εκεί θα βρείς τις απαντήσεις που ψάχνεις.Επίσης στο επάγγελμα μας δεν υπάρχει το <ξέχασες> αλλά η λέξη <αμέλεια> .

----------


## opelmanos

> ξαναλέω με τα δικά μου μάτι έγω έχω δει καπετάνιους 30 λεπτα πριν φύγουν η όταν βάζουν μπρος να ανοίγουν και το ραντάρ στην θέση σταντ μπάι
> μάλιστα πολλές φορές ξεχνούν να το γυρίσουν από το σταντ μπάι και φεύγουν, έτσι όταν έχουν βγει απο το λιμάνι και θέλουν να δούν ταχύτητα και τέτοια το πέρνουν χαμπάρι και το ανοίγουν
> γνώμη μου είναι ότι όταν ένας καπετάνιος έχει μπει σε ένα λιμάνι 100 φορές είναι δεν είναι ανοιχτό το ίδιο είναι


Δηλ το ραντάρ που βλέπουμε και γυρίζει σε ένα πλοίο που είναι στο λιμάνι μισή ώρα πρίν την αναχώρηση δεν εκπέμπει ακτινοβολία καρκινογόνα για τον άνθρωπο?Εμένα αυτό με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω,να ξέρω αν είναι να αποφεύγω τις βόλτες στο μώλο.Δεν φταίω ούτε εγώ ούτε τα μικρά παιδιά που κάνουν βόλτες με τα ποδήλατα να τρώμε ΤΟΝΟΥΣ ΡΑΔΙΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ χωρίς να φταίμε!!

----------


## Leo

Αρκετά κουράσαμε το θέμα βρε παιδιά με διάφορα τουλάχιστον ημιμαθή για να μην πω "ευτράπελα". Να σοβαρευτούμε λίγο και όταν γίνει αυτό συζητάμε πάλι το θέμα με νηφαλιότητα. Μέχρι τότε μακριά από τις κεραίες....

----------


## Νικόλας

βρε παιδιά βρε παιδιά !
φίλε μάνο εγώ δεν έγραψα πουθενά μα πουθενά ότι ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΑΝΤ ΜΠΑΙ και δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν
ανέφερα μόνο κάποιοες περιπτώσεις που έτυχε να δω με τα μάτια μου και τίποτα αλλο
τώρα τι κάνει το κάθε βαπόρι στο κάθε λιμάνι φυσικά και δεν γνωρίζω 
από την άλλη μέσα στις πόλεις που ζούμε καθημερινά τόσα ραδιοκύματα δεχόμαστε απο κεραίες κινιτής τηλ. από τους ραδιοφωνικους σταθμούς από 1000 πράματα στα ραντάρ κολήσαμε(που δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι ενώ γι τ άλλα μπορούμε)
και πάλι λέω άποψη μου !

----------


## Michael

Ορισμένοι τύποι ρανταρ όταν είναι σε αναμονή μπορεί να γυρίζει η κεραία, αλλά χωρίς εκπομπή ραδιοκυμάτων. Αυτό εξαρτάται από το μοντέλο. Αν είσαι εκτός πλοίου δύσκολά να ξέρει αν όντως εκπέμπει ή όχι....
Αν και δεν ενδείκνυται να δουλεύει στο λιμάνι, παρα όλα αυτά ενίοτε μπορεί να τίθεται σε λειτουργεία λίγα λεπτα πριν για να δούμε π.χ. την κίνηση μπροστά ή τον καιρό ή διότι απλά υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις στην αναχώρηση.
Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν αποστάσεις ασφαλείας στα λιμάνια. Αυτό όμως είναι θέμα της αρχής λιμένος και του νομοθέτη...
Γενικά πέρα από κάποια απόσταση (20-40 μετρα) λέγεται (δεν μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω) ότι δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος κίνδυνος. Αλλά και πολύ κοντά αν είσαι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα αρκεί να μην είσαι εντος του τριγώνου της δέσμης των κυμάτων. Αλλωστε το ρανταρ τον περισσότερο χρόνο ακροάζεται παρα εκπέμπει.
Η συχνότητα του κύματος δε δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αρκετά μεγάλη για να θεωρηθεί γενικά επικίνδυνη (λέω έγω τώρα..).
Πάντως ποτέ να μην κοιτάτε κατευθείαν στην κεραία του ρανταρ με τα μάτια. Αυτό το γράφουν και τα εγχειρίδια.
Ένα καλό με τα καινούργια ρανταρ είναι  ότι ο πομπος είναι κάτω από την κεραία, οπότε οι ναυτικοι και επιβάτες είναι πιο προστατευμένοι από απώλειες από ου παλιους κυματαγωγούς που διατρέχαν κάποτε την γέφυρα όσπου να φτάσουν στην κεραία.
Όσο για το βυθόμετρο που αναφέρθηκε στα προηγούμενα, συνήθως υπάρχει διακόπτης επιλογής για το αν επιθυμούμε να λειτουργεί η μονάδα καταγραφής ή όχι. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι χρειάζεται το βυθόμετρο στο ρανταρ. Εκτός αν θέλουμε να ελε΄γξουμε την μετάδοση του σήματος στο στην οθόνη του ρανταρ, εφόσον υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα.

----------


## Leviathan

Καλησπέρα, με αφορμή τα γραφόμενα σας, βρήκα μια σελίδα που δείχνει ότι γνωρίζει το θέμα σχετικά με την ακτινοβολία https://www.who.int/peh-emf/meetings...rowave_Rad.pdf

είναι από το 

_Department of Microwave Safety, Military Institute of Hygiene and Epidemiology, Warsaw Poland.__2) Institute of Occupational Medicine, Lodz Poland_

----------


## Tsikalos

Όπως και να χει

α) Πολύ μακριά από Φούρνους μικροκυμάτων (είναι χειρότεροι από κεραίες)
β) Αν δεν υπάρχει λόγος μην πλησιάζετε την κεραία
γ) Ε αν βγάλετε και μία φωτογραφία κοντά στο ραντάρ και φύτγετε δε θα πάθετε και κάτι. απλά μην το παρακάνετε.

Επίσης στις κεραίες και στα ραντάρ μεγάλη σημασία έχει η κατευθυντικότητα του λοβου, προς τα που εκπέμπει δηλαδή.
Για παράδειγμα μπορεί να είναι καλύτερα να είσαστε 2 ορόφους κάτω από 1 κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας στο ίδιο κτίριο και να είναι καλύτερα από ότι στο απέναντι τετράγωνο.
Στρα τεχνικά χρονικά του ΤΕΕ (Τεχνικό επιμελητήριο) υπάρχει κάποια πληροφορία νομίζω για να ψάξει κανείς.

----------


## alexkollias

Ο κανόνας είναι απλός.

Κατ'αρχήν πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε τι δουλεία κάνει η κάθε κεραία πάνω στο πλοίο.Όσες από αυτές και λαμβάνουν και εκπέμπουν από μακριά γιάτι κάνουν ζημίες.Το πόσο μακριά έχει να κάνει με τον τύπο της κεραίας και τον εκάστοτε κατασκευαστή.Οπότε βάλτε καλά στο κεφάλι σας οτι καλό είναι όταν κάνετε εργασίες στα ψηλά να είναι κλειστά ραντάρ,ραδιοτηλέφωνα,δορυφορικά τηλέφωνα κλπ.
Ειδικά για τα ραντάρ ούτε συζήτηση(εκτός και αν έχετε προλάβει ήδη να κάνετε απογόνους) πρέπει να είναι κλειστά και με ταμπελάκι προειδοποιησης πάνω στην οθόνη μην τυχόν και πάει κανείς να το βάλει εμπρός.
Τέλος καλό είναι οι αξιωματικοί της γέφυρας να ενημερώνουν και τους ναύτες οι οποίοι συνήθως έχουν άγνοια κινδύνου.

Για τους ποίο μικρούς σε "μέγεθος" (μην βάζετε βρώμικα πράγματα εννοώ ιστιοπλοικα κλπ μικρότερα σκάφη) που χρησιμοποιούν ραντάρ ας ρίξουν μια ματία και στην καινούργια τεχνολογία των broadband radar τα οποία έχουν διαφορετική αρχή λειτουργίας(δεν χρησιμοποιούν μάγγνετρον).Είναι κάπως ακριβότερα αλλά απ όσο ισχυρίζονται "βαράνε" τα πάντα όλα στις κοντινές αποστάσεις.

----------


## Grotta

αυτά όταν δουλέυουν ξέρετε τι τρώμε?
κεραίες σάρωσης και οπτικοί κατευθυντήρες, τις μεγάλες δεν τις ανεβάζω, όταν δουλεύουν σαρώνουν το μισό αιγαίο

----------

